# Chip forum Hacked??!!



## masterkd (Feb 26, 2011)

What the *****..today morning when i'm trying to log in chip forum i'm getting this..


----------



## power_8383 (Feb 26, 2011)

I've also seen that, just a moment before.


----------



## Joker (Feb 26, 2011)

misguided morons..im a kashmiri myself.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 26, 2011)

That's the most lamest reason I ever saw.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 26, 2011)

i think this might be the handywork of some Chinese or Pak hacker or code kiddy
who had too much time to himself

Kashmiris already have enough on their hands


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 26, 2011)

So they did not close the vulnerabilities which Ankit Fadia found a long way ago ??


----------



## nims11 (Feb 26, 2011)

people with this kind of separatist thinking are responsible for the present condition


----------



## paroh (Feb 26, 2011)

*www.chip.in/forums/

now Down for maintenance


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ What else they can do, if they completely wipe of the data's. Need to restore from the last backup.

WTF they hacked for completely lame reason..


----------



## digit_hpt (Feb 26, 2011)

They will take time to restore, Till then enjoy this forum


----------



## masterkd (Feb 26, 2011)

There was no reason to hack a tech forum..totally insane!!


----------



## narasimhan1990 (Feb 28, 2011)

Posting here after a long time. Chip is still under maintenance. It has been almost 2 days. Hope CHIP Forum returns with a bang.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 28, 2011)

My money is on ANKIT FADIA , who would have that much knowledge of hacking but TEAM POISON doesn't make sense ???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 28, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> My money is on ANKIT FADIA , who would have that much knowledge of hacking but TEAM POISON doesn't make sense ???



lol..... so you believe that lie...

check this out

Techc0de: Truth About Ankit Fadia

there's more...

*search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=A0oGd...kAw--?p=ankit+fadia+fake&fr2=sb-top&fr=opera2


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 28, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lol..... so you believe that lie...
> 
> check this out
> 
> ...



i m just kidding , i already know abt him BTW i given comments on ANKIT FADIA old thread too .

ya he is "comedy piece"


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know if its true, but someone hacked dominoes pizza, showing that online ordering is seriously flawed. Later on he was hired.


----------

